# Biller and CPC-A



## shreemannari123 (May 3, 2014)

Hi 
I am a CPC-A and wanted to know if I get a job as a biller where I will be submitting electronic claims and post insurance payments, will this employer be able to remove my A (apprentice) status?  The employer will be reading the chart which already comes in with codes and will be simply verifying them.

I am CPC-A since Nov 2013 and is struggling to get a coding job. 

Thanks

Shree


----------



## shreemannari123 (May 4, 2014)

Please someone answer this question.


----------



## mesafairfax (May 4, 2014)

*Biller and apprentice status*

Hi, I would like to know the answer to this also...


----------



## AnnesPics (May 4, 2014)

Hi,   I honestly, cannot answer your question other than to suggest you call the AAPC tomorrow morning and they will definitely be more than helpful to tell you accurately.  I did a search for you on this a few minutes ago and found this:  https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=41803 
I've been a Billing Manager for several years; you have been patiently waiting for someone to answer, I hope this helps a little.


----------



## shreemannari123 (May 5, 2014)

Hi Anne,
Thank you for your search.  I looked into that thread.  It is from 2010 and I think AAPC was offering a paid program where there will be 800 charts to code from to remove "A" status. I don't see that anymore mentioned.  Maybe that was offered during that time. I will call them once they open and will get more info. 

Thank you
Shree


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 5, 2014)

I think that you probably would be better off just trying to find a job in healthcare revenue cycle at this point, rather than worrying about removing the 'A'. Many of my coders started out as billers. So if you get the opportunity to work as a biller....GRAB IT, and then make it your business to be the best biller they have. From there, all sorts of opportunities can come your way, including denials analyst or revenue integrity specialist for example. These positions require coding knowledge. Keep up with coding skills by reading Healthcare Business Monthly, subscribe to your local CMS contractors listserv, and attend local chapter meetings. 

Don't get caught up in 'being a coder'. Your certification prepared you for more opportunities that you can take advantage of. Keep your options open.


----------



## Bethany.Russell (May 6, 2014)

shreemannari123, where are you located? your question came up when I did a search for 50 miles within 72903. My name is bethany and we are looking for a billing specialist for our office. if close to Fort Smith, Arkansas, please email your resume to bethany.russell.scmm@gmail.com 

thanks!!


----------



## Bethany.Russell (May 6, 2014)

and FYI, your "A" will fall off after one year of having your CPC-A certificate.


----------



## shreemannari123 (May 6, 2014)

Hi Pam

You are right.  I should be first thinking of "getting into" the business and not worry about "A" status.   

I am fan of your posts.  Your replies are so apt and very educational.  Love to read them and get so much info.

Thank you,

Shree


----------



## shreemannari123 (May 6, 2014)

Hi Beth,

I emailed you. 

Thank you,

Shree


----------



## shreemannari123 (May 6, 2014)

Update on this question. 

I called AAPC and they said you must be using code sets on a daily basis no matter repeated/same codes day in and day out.  Even though you work as a biller, you should be at least verifying the codes using the books and are keeping yourself well informed about coding changes.  At the end, of course, employer will be the person who will be the final judge of this.

That answered my question.

Shree


----------

